# Who are the reputable breeders in Florida



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

Please recommend a reputable breeder in Florida or even close where I can fly to pick-up.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are quite a few great breeders in Florida. 
Check out the breeders list by state on the American Maltese Association website.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, you are so lucky to be in Florida because there are so many great breeders there!! Check out the AMA list as Cosy says... 

http://americanmaltese.org/2009_AMA_Breeders_List.pdf


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Also in the Breeders section of the forum there is a pinned thread called "where did your dog come from"

You can go through the pictures and maybe see a certain "look" that you really like....


(I don't think I did this link thing correctly)
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39306


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

You could also attend a dog show where you can see some breeders and handlers There is one in your area in early March

http://www.akc.org/events/search/index.cfm?action=results

Also my breeder is a fine reputable breeder ( Diamond Maltese in Orlando) and he is not on the AMA list. Generally if people show their Maltese they are in it for the correct reasons ( not always but a general rule)


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Mercedes is from TNT Maltese New Smyrna Beach FL.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Remy is from Diamond Maltese in Orlando, FL. good luck with your search! you're lucky to have so many great breeders in your state!!


----------



## aspen (Aug 27, 2009)

QUOTE (carche @ Jan 27 2010, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878086


> Please recommend a reputable breeder in Florida or even close where I can fly to pick-up.[/B]






I got my little girl at 5 months old from TNT maltese in Florida. Theresa and Tom are wonderful.


----------



## murphysplace200 (Oct 15, 2017)

I met with Diamond Maltese. Did not have a good feeling about this breeder. Rude over phone. He brought puppy to his jewelry store. He refused to allow me to visit his home and see how puppies live. The puppy did not acknowledge me and when I went to pet him, he tried to bite me. Not socialized. 

Was wondering if anyone heard or purchased from Joan Latreille from Diva Maltese. Cant find info on her anywhere except her website and she is not on american breeders list. No reviews either. She only charges 950.00 for male which raised red flag. She is in north fl outside of ocala.


----------

